# Kelley Vibrating Uncapping Knife



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

Grant what size frame are you uncapping? Are you moving the frame slowly back and forth say about 2" as well as the required downward pressure?
I set my temp. at about 4-5. As long as the blade has not been shaving the top and bottom bars of wood, I do not think they ever need sharping.
I have used mine from new, for 19 years now. I think it was a good investment.
Walt


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah, I move it a little bit, back and forth (front to back) as I slide it from one side to the other. Previously, it just would not cut through the comb unless the heat was high, around "7" which melted more wax than I was comfortable smelling.

Kelley called me on my phone in response to an e-mail I sent them. I was duly impressed! They said to sharpen the edge. After a cursory sharpening, the performance was vastly improved. I'll look for a better sharpener tomorrow.

I was able to back off on my temp setting to "5" and found it to be much, much better.

This uncapping knife was used, and now I wonder if the former owner gave up on it because the edge was dull, or maybe he used it to skin catfish or clean the ****leburrs out of his bee suit. 

At any rate, a little work on the cutting edge and I've met my expectations. This thing works great!

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

How did you set it up over the uncapping tank? Build a bench?


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

The uncapping knife has a frame with screw holes in it. I drilled matching holes in the uncapping tank and bolted it down. Perhaps I picture would work better. I'll post one when I get a minute.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Okay, here are some pictures.

The vibrating uncapping knife had holes drilled in the frame. I tapped and drilled holes on the rim of my Kelley Uncapping Tank and set up the uncapping knife over it.

From the side view you can see I had to shim a piece of lumber scrap to keep the knife frame square.

You'll also note a wing nut. It was what I had in my junk drawer. It works, though it might not be the standard convention.

You will also note I keep a piece of wood with a nail next to the blade. This is to set up those few frames that need an additional scratching with a cappings scratcher.

All the best,


Grant
Jackson, MO

http://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae26/revgrant1/HoneyHouse15.jpg
http://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae26/revgrant1/HoneyHouse14.jpg
http://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae26/revgrant1/HoneyHouse11.jpg
http://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae26/revgrant1/HoneyHouse2.jpg


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Grant thanks for the pics. I was curious if you have used it with deep frames and if so how did it work, thanks. George B


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Works great with deep frames. The blade is about 13" long--sufficient to handle any frame.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

THnka for the reply Grant take care I may have one of these soon..... GB


----------

